# Audiocontrol vs Audison - Soundprocessor Suggestions



## Jee22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hey Everyone, 

I'm brand new to this forum, and this is actually my first post--so any advice would be greatly appreciated. I'm currently trying to decide which sound processor to purchase. I'm debating between an Audiocontrol DQ-61 and an Audison bit 10. Does anyone have any experience with these products? 

I currently have two 10inch, JL W6v3, and a pair of Focal PS 165 components . I love the bass, but I'm not satisfied with my front stage. My 2011 Honda has a GPS, so I'll be keeping the stock headunit. Also, will the sound processor improve the highs? The subs seem to drown out the speakers when I increase the bass knob.


----------



## cliffordj86 (Apr 7, 2015)

I just installed the dq-61 with a JL hd750/1 and the stealthbox. I'm fairly inexperienced when it comes to mobile audio so I won't be much help. It definitely improved the front stage and gave me a lot more control than I had. Still needs some tweaking.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The Audison does soooo much more than the Audiocontrol.


----------



## Jee22 (Apr 7, 2015)

cliffordj86 said:


> I just installed the dq-61 with a JL hd750/1 and the stealthbox. I'm fairly inexperienced when it comes to mobile audio so I won't be much help. It definitely improved the front stage and gave me a lot more control than I had. Still needs some tweaking.


Thanks for your response. I definitely need a sound processor. I imagine I'd have a fun time tuning it and adjusting it to my liking. About how long have you spent fine-tuning it?


----------



## Jee22 (Apr 7, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> The Audison does soooo much more than the Audiocontrol.


Can you elaborate? I like the idea of being able to manually tune it. Have you experienced any issues with software crashes or other issues tuning the bit ten electronically? 

I just upgraded from the focal ps165v to the Focal PS 165F aka the flax components and will be installing this weekend. I wasn't satisfied with 165v's and amp, so looking forward to hearing the 165F. Hope I choose a processor that will do them justice.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Audiocontrol has no delays.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

If your choices were only between the AudioControl or the Audison, it would most definitely have to be Audison. Like thehatedguy stated, the AC processors dont have any time alignment. The only processor AC currently has that comes closr is the DQXS which would allow you to go 3way active but without the Time Alignment it wiuld be futile.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

The DQ-61 has time alignment for the front channels only. One setting will allow you delay the left channel relative to the right channel. After you twist the dial & get the image pretty much centered, you then push the knob & delay both front channels relative to the subwoofer output. This last one will help bring the bass up front. The DQ-61 is a nice processor for someone who wants an easy processor to set up. You just turn the dial till it sounds good to you. I had it for over a year. If you're someone who likes to tune, you will hit a wall at some point with it. It definately helped me improve the sound in my car, but I eventuallt went with a more capable DSP. I will be installing it my daughter's car now. She will be more than happy with it.


----------



## cliffordj86 (Apr 7, 2015)

Jee22 said:


> Thanks for your response. I definitely need a sound processor. I imagine I'd have a fun time tuning it and adjusting it to my liking. About how long have you spent fine-tuning it?


Like a one of the other guys stated; the dq-61 has TA for the front left channel and the sub channel. I got it because I'm new to tuning myself. It's tak me some time with a 10 month old and wife... Maybe I'll eventually upgrade, but the audiocontrol works great for me right now.


----------



## Jee22 (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. This is all new to me, but these posts have been helpful and make sense. Aside from the processors mentioned, does anyone have any other processor suggestions that are in the same price range as the AC or bit ten? Looking at the bit One, but it's a bit out of my range at the moment.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The AC seems more like you are adjusting an all pass filter rather than delays. And the EQ section is really limited. And then, you still have to have a crossover after this.

The Audison does it all in one- 31 bands per channel. The AC doesn't have 31 bands total.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

While I was able to get the image close to where I wanted it with the DQ-61, the adjustments were a little coarse....meaning that it would be either a little too much to the left or the right of where I wanted it. For some people, it's perfect & just what they are looking for. As for the ones that like to have a lot of control, going with a more capable DSP would be the ticket.


----------

